# $11 Third axis level?



## UniGram (Dec 11, 2010)

That is neat, how do you do the 3rd avis?


----------



## slowdime (Mar 24, 2014)

that's a great idea does it work?


----------



## Ar56903 (Jul 30, 2018)

UniGram said:


> That is neat, how do you do the 3rd avis?


Me personally, I hold the bow at full draw and angle it up and down. I make sure the bubble on the sight matches the bubble on the third axis level. Tons of good videos on how to do it different ways 



slowdime said:


> that's a great idea does it work?


Seems to work really well actually. Looks like it works similar to a Hamskea third axis level.


----------



## Racinray (Jul 5, 2015)

Like to hear more on using it this way. Should also be able to use it on your arrow when setting up level through Berger hole I believe.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

This is genius!!!!

And....$40 less than Hamskea


----------



## El Mago (May 21, 2020)

Great and cheap idea


----------



## Huffakerpm (Apr 13, 2019)

Awesome idea!


----------



## chme11l (Oct 11, 2019)

Awesome little device!


----------



## Approachme (Jan 8, 2020)

What the heck. 11 bucks? I'm in. One on the way thanks


----------



## AndrewB13 (Jun 26, 2020)

Approachme said:


> What the heck. 11 bucks? I'm in. One on the way thanks


Is it heavy, and can you easily see it in your sight “view”?


----------



## I'M DK (Jul 4, 2012)

AndrewB13 said:


> Is it heavy, and can you easily see it in your sight “view”?


It's a tuning tool.
Not a shooting aid.

DK


----------



## AndrewB13 (Jun 26, 2020)

I'M DK said:


> AndrewB13 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it heavy, and can you easily see it in your sight “view”?
> ...


Whoops thank you, sorry for the ignorance.


----------



## I'M DK (Jul 4, 2012)

Direct question gets a direct answer.
A good question at that.

It's all good.


DK


----------



## redneckarcher33 (Dec 3, 2006)

I saw this thread and decided to make one. Works great










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ar56903 (Jul 30, 2018)

redneckarcher33 said:


> I saw this thread and decided to make one. Works great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! That’s awesome. Nice job!


----------



## daniel240 (Jun 19, 2015)

redneckarcher33 said:


> I saw this thread and decided to make one. Works great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did something very similar. Salvaged the levels out of an old 4' level i was throwing away and they have come in handy many times.


----------



## ZachMarsh95 (Dec 18, 2015)

Electrician by trade. Never thought of that. Guess what’s in the tool drawer in my van. Guess what’s gunna be in the cup holder of my truck on the way home tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdthompson (Jul 5, 2016)

Picked one up at the local Home Depot-anxious to give it a try


----------



## HT Outdoors (Dec 16, 2018)

Dang I'm glad I came across this thread

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kholding (Aug 8, 2016)

Great Idea. Cheap and effective.


----------



## BM54 (Jul 21, 2020)

thats a nice one


----------



## Daniels12 (Sep 27, 2013)

awesome


----------



## slicknick630 (May 10, 2020)

I have been using the Klein level and love it. It works great!


----------



## speedevil (Nov 14, 2020)

To those folks that have the Klein level pictured in this thread, what is the width of the jaw opening? None of the online sites that sell it include that measurement. To be fair, it isn't important for conduit bending, but for clamping to a site rail it matters.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## grimace32 (Feb 4, 2021)

HT Outdoors said:


> Dang I'm glad I came across this thread
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Me too - this is super helpful


----------



## Evolution_Designs (Feb 13, 2021)

Nice find. I might have to pick one of these up


----------



## Evolution_Designs (Feb 13, 2021)

Ok so I might have just jumped over to Amazon and bought one. Thanks for finding this.


----------



## Dukedm (Apr 10, 2021)

I’m fixing to buy one right now


----------



## umpquah2odesign (Sep 11, 2012)

Amazon.com



Bought this the other day. Works perfect

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 5, 2020)

Thanks for the link and the idea


----------



## Big_kel (Apr 14, 2021)

Looks great, Ill give this another look when its time to change up things on the setup


----------



## Ar56903 (Jul 30, 2018)

Glad people are getting use out of this!


----------

